# glass door knob adapter



## lil bull (Jul 23, 2009)

New guy here.  I have a pair of old glass door knobs with the square screw on spindles that I would like to use on my bedroom door. The problem is the door is modern with the semi circular spindle. Does anyone know of an adapter or have any ideas that I might be able to use to make this work?
Thanks.


----------

